# Replacing a laptop screen



## AntAltMike (Nov 21, 2004)

Mine got banged on the edge, and so now there is something emanating from the point of impact that looks like a Rorschach blot. I can manipulate the image I am viewing around it, but doing so is inconvenient.

This unit is out of warranty, but I kind of doubt that a warranty would have covered it. I got a price of $205 for a replacement screen from some national parts dealer that Toshiba had referred me to, versus the $475 I would have to pay Toshiba to repair it if I sent it to them.

I was a component level bench technician for a couple of decades that occurred before some forum members were were born, but I do realize the obstacles repair techs must deal with in replacing parts in contemporary devices. I might have to release the top from the base at the hinge, which would entail first removing the bottom panel of the base. Screws and Torx screws, I can find. The tough part is that with fitted plastic items, often there are places where one must press or squeeze to release internal clips, and without foreknowledge of their location and design, one attemptin to open such a product risks breaking some or all of those clips.

The other is, the means of separating the hinge mught not be obvious, and if I use brute force to make that separation, I am concerned that when I reassemble it, I might no longer have the optimal hinge friction that allows the screen to stay at any angle I set it at.

Update: I see two tiny Philips screws (#0) in the upper left and right corners of the screen frame, so possibly, the screen can be lifted foreward and out, thereby avoiding the need for me to attack the base and hinge.

Anyone familiar with the procedure for self-installing such a viewing screen?


----------



## TBoneit (Jul 27, 2006)

need the make & model, &with Toshiba the Model Part Number which is usually on the bottom between the Satellite model number and the serial number.

If it isn't too old I should be able to get the directions for you.


----------



## kocuba (Dec 29, 2006)

Try here: http://www.screentekinc.com/

I almost bought a screen from them for a Compaq laptop. Good prices and I thoughtthey had a printout or something with instructions somewhere on the page.

Never ended up buying the screen. Good thing too. It died about a year later.

Good Luck


----------



## AntAltMike (Nov 21, 2004)

Model A505-S6960

PSAP0U 007007


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

kocuba said:


> Try here: http://www.screentekinc.com/
> 
> I almost bought a screen from them for a Compaq laptop. Good prices and I thoughtthey had a printout or something with instructions somewhere on the page.
> 
> ...


They're good along with http://www.lcdscreen.com.

- Merg


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

AntAltMike said:


> Model A505-S6360
> 
> PSAP0U 007007


A505-S6*9*60, correct?

- Merg


----------



## AntAltMike (Nov 21, 2004)

kocuba said:


> Try here: http://www.screentekinc.com/


I did, and located it HERE.

If I poke around that website long enough, will I eventually find installation information there?


----------



## AntAltMike (Nov 21, 2004)

The Merg said:


> A505-S6*9*60, correct?
> 
> - Merg


Yeah, I just discovered my transcription error when I had to seach for just A505, because the full number I had entered didn't exist.


----------



## kocuba (Dec 29, 2006)

AntAltMike said:


> I did, and located it HERE.
> 
> If I poke around that website long enough, will I eventually find installation information there?


I found sort of general instructions for the Toshiba Satellite 15" screens but it should be close.

http://www.screentekinc.com/lcd-removal-instructions_en,toshiba.shtml


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

As for replacing the screen, it's pretty easy. Just did one the other day. These are general instructions and should pretty much cover your laptop.


Remove the rubber grommits around the outside of the screen to get to the screws holding the cover in place. 
Pry apart the cover using a plastic tool to not damage the cover. You should be able to find the clips between the cover and can end up putting pressure on those as you go around the edge. This is most likely connected to the bezel and is one piece.
Disconnect cable from the LCD panel to the inverter
Remove the 4 screws from the hinges (2 on each side)
Disconnect the video cable
Remove the screws from the side rails (probably 3 on each side)
Replace with new LCD
HTH,
Merg


----------



## AntAltMike (Nov 21, 2004)

Done. I'm sure it would have been a lot easier to do back when my eyesight was 20-20.

I got sort of screwed on the purchase of the display. In the opening post, I said I was quoted $205 for the display by, "some national parts dealer that Toshiba had referred me to". That price compared favorably to the prices I subsequently obtained by contacting the parts suppliers linked in posts #3 and 5, which surprised me because I would have figured that Toshiba's authorized parts depot would charge a little more to cash in on having the manufacturer's imprimateur, but when I called them to place my order last Thursday, I was quoted $265. I didn't raise a stink for a couple of reasons. One is that I wasn't absolutely certain that their parts depot had given me that price. It is possible that the Toshiba service department gave me that price and then gave me the name and number of where to buy it and so I might not have actually asked their parts center to confirm the price quote at that time. The other reason was, they shipped from New York, and I get same day delivery of ground shipments from New York, so it really was like I was getting overnight service from anyone else.


----------

